# Betrug durch Kleinanzeige Was kann ich tun?



## Vivian Saupe (21 November 2012)

Hallo, und zwar habe ich ein Problem, ich habe bei den kleinanzeigen eine Suche für zwei KOnzertkarten aufgegeben am nächsten Tag meldete sich jmd per Handy bei mir das sie noch 2 hat. Sie hat auch whats app darüber schrieben wir auch. wir machten uns 150€ aus. Sie wirkte nett und aufgeschlossen wir machten zahlung per Paysave aus ich gab ihr meine Addresse und sie mir ihre. (zur absicherung für beide) ICh sendete ihr 100 zu (wie ausgemacht) und die 50 sollten folgen wenn sie da sind damit waren beide einverstanden sie hat sie Freitag weggeschickt.(mit versicherung) aus Chemnitz nur Leider ist bis heute nichts angekommen (wohne Halle) das sind 2-3 AUTOSTUNDEN. Aber sie ist mit der nummer weiter aktiv bei whats und antwortet auch. Was meint ihr habe ich bei der POlizei eine chance auf anzeige oder der gleichen?. Hab sie darauf angesprochen sie sagte sie hätte mich ne verarscht und will bei der post nachfragen :/ Aber langsam trau ich den frieden ne mehr.
bitte um Ratschläge =)


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2012)

Vivian Saupe schrieb:


> as meint ihr habe ich bei der POlizei eine chance auf anzeige oder der gleichen?


Natürlich, eine Chance bekommt dort jeder! Deinen Paysafecode bringt dir die Polizei jedoch auch nicht wieder zurück und den Halunken wird sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht ermitteln können. Haks unter Lehrgeld ab!


----------



## Vivian Saupe (21 November 2012)

:/ Können die da nichts machen mit der Nummer ? Kann die damit einfach so durch =(


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2012)

Glaubst du im ernst, dass die Nummer in echt auf denjenigen registriert ist, der dich betrogen hat? Bist du dunkelhaarig?


----------



## Vivian Saupe (21 November 2012)

naja aber sie ist weiter aktiv auf der nummer =/ hätte der betrüger sie dann nicht weggeschmissen?


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2012)

Wiso, klappt doch prima! So lange es naive Leute gibt, die auf so simple Methoden rein fallen, beteht kein Grund sich von so einem sicheren Tatmittel zu trennen.


----------



## Vivian Saupe (21 November 2012)

da hast du leider recht trotzdem danke


----------



## Stark (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

ich bin auch auf Zwei Betrüger reingefallen
und zwar habe ich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen de ein I PHONE 5 Verkauft,der Käufer fragte mich ob er mit Paypal Bezahlen kann und das Handy Abholen kann
ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und habe ok gesagt
als die Typen dann wegen Abholung kamen stellte ich fest das das Geld von einen Marco Stein aus Frankfurt gebucht war aber die zwei Typen waren Türkischer Abstammung
da war ich Skeptisch und wollte ein Vertrag zwischen den und mir machen doch keiner von den beiden hatte einen Ausweis dabei daraufhin hat einer von den 2 Betrügern gesagt das diese Marco Stein ein freund ist und das Sie beauftragt worden sind das I Phone für Ihn Abzuholen.darauf hin habe ich den beiden gesagt das ich das I Phone nicht einfach so abgeben kann, ich bräuchte ne Bestätigung von den der das Geld überwiesen hat,einer von den Betrügern hat dann Angeblich Telefonisch mit Marco Stein aufgenommen und mit Ihn gesprochen,plötzlich bekam ich eine Mail mit der Bestätigung das er die Ware erhalten hat  und ich habe das i Phone dann den beiden Betrügern gegeben am nächsten Tag hat dann Paypal das Geld eingezogen der Käufer Marco Stein behauptet sein Paypal Konto wurde geknackt
eine Anzeige bei der Polizei habe ich bereits gemacht aber was kann ich sonst machen??
übrigens Paypal überprüft gerade denn Fall ich hoffe nur das Paypal sich für mich entscheidet ansonsten bin ich das I Phone los und das Geld

Entschuldigen Sie bitte für mein Deutsch


Mfg

fazit: ich hoffe, dass es noch nicht all zu viele betroffen hat und ich früh genug warnen konnte!!! bitte gebt das in anderen foren weiter!!!


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2012)

Außer einer Anzeige bei der Polizei   [X] erledigt
und andere zu warnen   [X] erledigt
kannst Du nicht machen.
Solange Du keine Daten von den Gaunern hast hilft es auch erstmal nichts zum Anwalt zu rennen.
Das ganze ist aber ein gar nicht seltener Dreiecksbetrug. Hilft Dir zwar nicht wirklich weiter, aber Du bist nicht der erste und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein der darauf reinfällt

Hier hast noch so einen Fall
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-abgefahrenste-betrügermasche.40296/#post-355503


----------



## Stark (20 Dezember 2012)

ja du hast recht ich bin nicht der erste und nicht der letzte aber das tut weh ich bin stinksauer und hoffe das Sie schnell erwischt werden bevor andere reingelegt werden 
die Übergabe fand im Bahnhof statt und dort sind überall Kameras die Kripo weis bescheid 
mal schauen was am ende passiert

Mfg


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Es bleibt letztendlich in solchen Fällen nur übrig - und zwar ohne jede Ironie - den Betroffenen zu wünschen daß sie ihre Lektion gelernt haben und zukünftig mißtrauischer sind.
Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden wenn sich was neues ergibt, speziell im Hinblick auf die Beteiligung des PayPal-Kontoinhabers.
Irgendwie habe ich da ein komisches Gefühl


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2012)

Mal die logische Überlegung starten, für was ist das PayPal Konto gedacht?
Kundenschutz bei Internetkäufen, die dann per Post versendet werden. Hier soll der Käufer und der Versender geschützt werden.

*ABER*: Wozu benötige ich Paypal, wenn ich die Ware *selbst* abhole?
Bei Selbstabholung kann der Käufer gegen Bares die Ware selbst prüfen und in Empfang nehmen.

Wer bei mir die Ware abholt, bekommt ohne Bares nichts ausgehändigt.
Ansonsten habe ich gegenüber Paypal keinen Versendenachweis und schaue in die Röhre!


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2012)

Stark schrieb:


> die Übergabe fand im Bahnhof statt und dort sind überall Kameras


 
Was aber nix nützt, wie man am Bonner Bombentaschenfund sieht, da nicht gespeichert wird


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2012)

...und schon gar nich für solchen "Kleinkram". Die Auswertung von verfügbarem Bildmaterial erfolgt allenfalls bie kapitalen Delikten. Es ist ja nicht nur die Aufnahme, die zu sichten wäre, sondern es müssten biometrische Fakten eingelesen und dann mit allen Datenbanken der Polizeien verglichen werden.


----------



## Stark (21 Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher das der Paypal-Kontoinhaber  Marco Stein unter eine Decke steckt, er behauptet das jemand ohne seien genehmigung mit sein Paypal Account Bezahlt hat ?das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und außerdem unter diese Adresse gibt es keinen Marco Stein und auch keine Telefonnummer


----------



## Stark (21 Dezember 2012)

Ps. bevor  ich das I Phone ausgehändigt habe,habe ich folgende Email von Käufer erhalten

Hiermit bestätige ich , das ich die Ware (iPhone 5 ) persönlich abgeholt 
habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco Stein


am Nächsten Tag dann diese Email 

Hallo
Ich habe keine Iphone bestellt die zahlung von paypal ist Fehlerhaft!!!
Sie erhalten auch eine Email von Paypal Sie möchten das Handy nicht Rausgeben |
Falls Käufer vor der Tür steht polizei Rufen und Anzeigen wegen Betrugs

Grüße Stein


----------



## blowfish (21 Dezember 2012)

Stark schrieb:


> ...außerdem unter diese Adresse gibt es keinen Marco Stein und auch keine Telefonnummer


Dann würde ich sagen, dass es auch keine entsprechende Person mit dem Namen gibt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2012)

@ Stark, diesen Stein gibt es womöglich tatsächlich. Die Adresse ist freilich falsch, könnte aber auch richtig sein. Wie ein anderer hier schon schrieb:


Hippo schrieb:


> Das ganze ist aber ein gar nicht seltener Dreiecksbetrug.


Es gibt somit mindestens zwei Geschädigte - nämlich dich und den gehakten Stein.

Das Gute an der Sache ist es wahrscheinlich, dass PayPal den Schaden übernehmen wird, da deren System löchrig, wie ein Scheunentor ist. Hast du schon den Fall dort eröffnet? Was schreiben die Luxemburger aus Potsdam?


----------



## Stark (21 Dezember 2012)

der Fall wird von Paypal überprüft und wird einige zeit in Anspruch nehmen,ich persönlich glaube das Paypal die Betrügern Unterstützen wird (ist meistens so)
mal ne Frage falls Paypal gegen mich  Entscheidet kann ich Paypal bei der Polizei Anzeigen?


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Nö - die sind ja im Zweifelsfall selber Geschädigte in dem Fall.
D.h. anzeigen kannst sie schon, Du kannst auch mich anzeigen - nur ob Dir das weiterhilft ist die zweite Frage


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2012)

Stark schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube das Paypal die Betrügern Unterstützen wird (ist meistens so)


Du schreibst Unfug!


Stark schrieb:


> kann ich Paypal bei der Polizei Anzeigen?


...kannst du schon, nur ist auch das (wie schon Hippo angedeutet hat) völlig daneben.

Also: Doppelquatsch!


----------



## Stark (21 Dezember 2012)

heißt das ich habe die Arschkarte gezogen? oder gibt es auch andere Wege wie ich an meinem I Phone oder Geld dran komme??


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Stark schrieb:


> heißt das ich habe die Arschkarte gezogen? ...


Ziemlich messerscharf erkannt.
Wenn bei dem Muli nichts zu holen ist wovon auszugehen ist solltest Du Dich mit dem Gedanken vertraut machen daß Dein Eierfon geldlos den Besitzer gewechselt hat.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2012)

Stark schrieb:


> ....gibt es auch andere Wege wie ich an meinem I Phone oder Geld dran komme?


Wenn es die gäbe, würde es solchen Betrug nich geben.


----------

